# Lookign for a good set of Black wheels for my 2014 cruze!



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

Just looking for ideas for some new wheels to put on. I'd definitely like to buy some black wheels, and if i could find some customs ones that had chevy symbols in the center that would be awesome. So far ive had a hard time finding anything i thuoght would look good on the car!...Help me out Cruze nation!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I read on here a few days ago that if you want certain rims see if they come in 5x100 as they can be redrilled to 5x105. How true that is IDK but I was going to look into it because there isn't much out there TBH. I think the cost was $25 a wheel to have them drilled to 5x105. Food for thought.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Depends on your style preference. Number of spokes, Style of spokes, thick/thin spokes, etc.

Or if you have a picture of a specific wheel, or a car with wheels that you like, post it here and I or someone else will help you find something to match.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

A few wheel I like on the cruze are

KMC rockstar car
Enkei Performance RSF5
Platinum Wraith
Sparco Assetto Gara

They are all black but, some also have different colors besides black


search tirerack, youtube, and treads on here to see what each looks like on the cruze

I gave you 3 pretty different black rims, so you can decide which style you like best. Id take any of them. Wheels are just too pricey for me


----------



## ArmyCruze14 (Jul 5, 2014)

I am actually considering taking the stock rims on my LTZ, and having them powder coated black since i can't find anything i like.


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

OZ Racing Superturismo GT
Oz Racing - OZ Racing - RACING - SUPERTURISMO GT

I talked to their customer support and I _think_ (language barriers) you can order them specially in 5x105 from tirerack.


----------

